# World of Warcraft mit wie viel Kernen ?



## Atlantus (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi ho

Da ich mir bald nen neuen Rechner Kaufe wollt ich wissen mit wie vielen Kernen WoW läuft und wenn es nur mit 1nen Kern laufen sollte wird es dann auch iwann mit 2-4 Kernen laufen ?

PS: Hab leider nix derartiges beim suche gefunden deswegen das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2009)

WoW ist für 2 Kerne sprich Dualcores ausgelegt.

Die meisten Spiele unterstützen auch Dualcores und keien Quadcores.


Im Technikforum hättest du da sicher was gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atlantus (3. Oktober 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> WoW ist für 2 Kerne sprich Dualcores ausgelegt.
> 
> Die meisten Spiele unterstützen auch Dualcores und keien Quadcores.
> 
> ...



Meinst im WoW forum xD?

öhm wird sich das noch ändern ? oder bleibt WoW jetzt "erstmal" Dualcore ?


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Oktober 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> Meinst im WoW forum xD?
> 
> öhm wird sich das noch ändern ? oder bleibt WoW jetzt "erstmal" Dualcore ?



Nein meine hier im Buffed Forum hättest echt 
viele Threads mit der Frage gefunden.

Denke bleibt noch auf Dualcore da es viele Leute gibt die immernoch
mit Schrottmühlen wie ich eine habe zocken.

Und wenn es auch mal Quadcore unetrstützen würde, dann
währen Dualcores auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Atlantus (3. Oktober 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Nein meine hier im Buffed Forum hättest echt
> viele Threads mit der Frage gefunden.
> 
> Denke bleibt noch auf Dualcore da es viele Leute gibt die immernoch
> ...



Also is ein neuerer PC (ab 800euro~) mit QuadCore ein muss XD? (me is hardware noob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ein muß ist es nicht.Dual reicht vollkommen aus jetzt noch.Aber wenn du gerne ein mit Quad haben willst kann es auch nicht schaden.Quad wird bis jetzt sowie so noch nicht unterstützt von WOW.Also kommst schon gut mit einen Quad


----------



## Bobby Ross (3. Oktober 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124028 - schausts du hier , top Systeme zu super Preisen !


----------



## fripon (3. Oktober 2009)

Seien wir ehrlich.

Wen du dir jetzt ein PC holst , holst du dir gefälligst einen Quadcore.

Da gibt es überhaupt keine Diskussion.


----------



## BonbonAusWurst (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß kannst du in der Config einstellen mit wie vielen Kernen WoW laufen soll.
Da ich leider nicht mehr weiß welchen Wert du umstellen musst (in dem Fall auf 15) solltest du aber lieber im Technik-Forum nachfragen.

Gruß


----------



## Deis (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab einen Quadcore. Faellt in der Leistungskurve nicht auf. WoW verwendet nur zwei. Man kann halt neben WoW dann noch Problemlos ein zweites Spiel gleichzeitig laufen lassen.


----------



## TerenceHill89 (3. Oktober 2009)

hmmm nach meinen taskmanager wird bei mir NUR 1 Core benutzt !!!!!!


----------



## Chaosfox (3. Oktober 2009)

Hab auchn Quadcore bin zufrieden damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Such dir am besten jemand von deinem bekannten kreis der sich mit computer auskennt.
Dann lässt du dir einfach zusammenstellen und bestellst die teile bei www.Geizhals.at
so habs ich auch gemacht Billiger kannste fast nicht davon kommen ^^

MFG Chaosfox


----------



## Malfurin2 (3. Oktober 2009)

WoW unterstützt, glaub ich zumindest, seit WOTLK auch 4 Kerne. Das muss man aber im WoW-Ordner oder mithilfe des Addons TweakWoW einstellen.


----------



## Atlantus (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte mir den rechner holln: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/PC-Sy...cData#tabberBox

Was meint ihr dazu ? kumpels sagen Preis/Leistung passt


----------



## Chaosfox (3. Oktober 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir den rechner holln: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/PC-Sy...cData#tabberBox
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu ? kumpels sagen Preis/Leistung passt



Jo er is ganz gut.

Ich würd trotzdem sagen selber zusammenstellen, kannste locker nen Hunderter oder mehr sparen ^^

MFG Chaosfox


----------



## Vågor1 (3. Oktober 2009)

fripon schrieb:


> Seien wir ehrlich.
> 
> Wen du dir jetzt ein PC holst , holst du dir gefälligst einen Quadcore.
> 
> Da gibt es überhaupt keine Diskussion.



/sign! Ist ja recht egal ob WoW für Single oder 8-Core ausgelegt ist, fakt ist das sich ein Quadcore preislich kaum noch von einem Dualcore unterscheidet.
Also kauf nen Quad und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Oktober 2009)

Atlantus schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu ? kumpels sagen Preis/Leistung passt



Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen, finde das System eher überteuert und da bekommst du für das Geld besseres.
Für den Preis sollte eine 4890/275 verbaut sein, wenn nicht eine 4850. Und vom Q9400 halte ich auch recht wenig.

Schau dir mal im Technikforum den Sticky an, da findest du die optimalste Hardware fürs Geld.


----------



## Atlantus (3. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen, finde das System eher überteuert und da bekommst du für das Geld besseres.
> Für den Preis sollte eine 4890/275 verbaut sein, wenn nicht eine 4850. Und vom Q9400 halte ich auch recht wenig.
> 
> Schau dir mal im Technikforum den Sticky an, da findest du die optimalste Hardware fürs Geld.


Das Problem bei alle dem ist das jeder seine eigenen vorlieben hat und jeder was anderes sagt, naja nächstes WE kommt meine Cousine die kennt sich damit aus und ich frag sie mal, das ganze Hardware zeuch macht mich voll fertig >-<


----------



## Chaosfox (3. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal auf Geizhals nach den teilen geschaut die in dem Alternate rechner drin sind ^^
(hab noch bisschen was anders gemacht)
das ohne klammer hinten is das gleiche teil wie im alternate rechner!

Quad core		150 €
Netzteil		55€
Cpu Kühler	18€
Rams		60€   ( OCZ gold 4 gig )
Grafikkarte	180€  ( von evga wegen 8 jahren garantie)
Mainboard		65€
Dvd Brenner	20€
Festplatte		55€
			=
			603€

Preise sind aufgerundet, gehäuse hab ich mal weggelassen weil da is ja jeder geschmack anderst ^^

MFG Chaosfox


----------



## Tilaya (3. Oktober 2009)

ich finde das die hardware schon in ordnung ist, finde nur das für ein Vista/W7 system zu dem preis etwas zu wengig Arbeitsspeicher drin ist, würde da das Doppelte empfehlen da die neuen win systeme das auch unterstützen und das Netzteil ist definitiv zu schwach für die Graka, aber wenn ich dir nen tipp geben darf schau mal in das neue Media Markt heft, (auf auf der HP einzusehen von mediamarkt) auf der letzten seite ist ein PC der ähnlich von der hardware ist und nur 390&#8364; oder so kostet.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Oktober 2009)

Tilaya schrieb:


> ich finde das die hardware schon in ordnung ist, finde nur das für ein Vista/W7 system zu dem preis etwas zu wengig Arbeitsspeicher drin ist, würde da das Doppelte empfehlen da die neuen win systeme das auch unterstützen, aber wenn ich dir nen tipp geben darf schau mal in das neue Media Markt heft, (auf auf der HP einzusehen von mediamarkt) auf der letzten seite ist ein PC der ähnlich von der hardware ist und nur 390&#8364; oder so kostet.



Also mehr als 4GB Arbeitsspeicher sind sinnlos, und der normale Andwender bekommt nicht mal 4GB voll. Und nur weil Vista mehr unterstützt heisst das nicht dass man es braucht.
Und den Media Markt PC der mit dem obigen mithalten kann zeigst du mir erstmal; oder besser zeig mir überhaupt mal einen guten Media Markt PC

EDIT: Hab mir grad den Media PC angeschaut, hast recht der ist wirklich fast so gut. Ein Pentium Dualcore und eine GT220, ja wirklich gute Hardware eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaishyana (3. Oktober 2009)

4GB Arbeitsspeicher sind vollkommen ausreichend. Es sei denn du hast einen i7, da wären 6GB sinnvoller, da dieser Triple-Channel (3x 2G unterstützt.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Oktober 2009)

BonbonAusWurst schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> soweit ich weiß kannst du in der Config einstellen mit wie vielen Kernen WoW laufen soll.
> Da ich leider nicht mehr weiß welchen Wert du umstellen musst (in dem Fall auf 15) solltest du aber lieber im Technik-Forum nachfragen.
> ...



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Quadsupport ist nur gegeben, wenn das Spiel auch dementsprechend programmiert wurde. Die Anpassungen finden allein im Code der Applikation statt. Ich glaube nicht, daß Wow derartig aufwendig programmiert wurde, daß man über ein Config-File Quadsupport freischalten kann.
Vielleicht teilt sich die Last dann besser auf die Kerne auf, mit richtigen Quadsupport hat das lange nichts zu tun. Der ist nur dann gegeben, wenn im Code die anfallenden Aufgaben in eigene Threads ausgelagert werden. Nur dann können die Kerne die Aufgaben analog abarbeiten.

Edit: Und zum Thema Arbeitsspeicher: Ein 32bit-Prozess bekommt auch unter Windows 64bit nur max. 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher zugesprochen. Max. 4 GB, wenn das  LAA-Flag gesetzt ist. Die Jungs von Crytek haben das bei Warhead glaub gemacht, soweit ich weiß. 

Aber ansonsten besteht die 2 GB Grenze auch noch bei einen 64bit OS, auch wenn hier nicht mehr die virtuelle Teilung zwischen User- und Kernel-Speicher stattfindet, mit je 2 GB. Trotzdem ist die Grenze noch vorhanden, da kann man sich soviel Ram in den Rechner zimmern, wie man will. Nur native 64bit-Prozesse könnten mehr verwenden.

Und das mit dem schwachen Netzteil ist auch Humbug. Das hat 3 12V-Schienen mit je 22 Ampere. 264 Watt auf jeder Schiene. Zu schwach? Niemals.



Atlantus schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir den rechner holln: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/PC-Sy...cData#tabberBox
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu ? kumpels sagen Preis/Leistung passt



Schau mal im Angang. Preis 834 Euro + 20 Euro Zusammenbau + Versand. Der ist viel besser als der bei Alternate und kostet kaum mehr. Für Wow natürlich völlig overpowered, aber nur mal so als Beispiel, daß für ähnliches Geld wie der bei Alternate noch viel mehr möglich wäre.


----------



## Bader1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ich zock mit Quadcore und hab keine Probleme etc.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Wieso solltest du auch Probleme haben?


----------



## Atlantus (4. Oktober 2009)

Könnte mir dann jemand einen fertigen Rechner Vorschlagen ? (den man auch in raten abbezahlen kann ?) hab max 830euro (bitte nix zum alles einzeln kaufen und dann zusammenbaun)

PS: Betribssystem sollte auch gleich dabei sein !


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schittebön.. :-)_


----------



## Atlantus (4. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss ich mir ja auch alles einzeln Bestelln oder .... ? bzw. is das alles einzeln zusammen gesucht und die baun, sollte wie auf der inet seite schon Fertig sein wenns geht oder z.b. wie hier www.xmx.de (Betribssystem muss man noch dazu Knofigurieren.


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2009)

_Wenn du das genauso kaufst - mit dem Zusammenbau den ich auch da oben mit reingepackt habe dann kommt der PC komplett bei dir an - das einzigste was du noch machen musst ist das Betriebsystem zu installieren.._


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2009)

> mit einem eintrag in der config.wtf kann man einstellen auf wieviele und welchen kernen wow laufen soll
> 
> ich nutze wow z.b auf kern 3 und 4 somit kolidiert es nicht mit windows
> 
> ...



Kleine Hilfe zum Einstellen von Quad Cores ^^

Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?s...dibvBG2N1YRdICo


----------



## Atlantus (4. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn du das genauso kaufst - mit dem Zusammenbau den ich auch da oben mit reingepackt habe dann kommt der PC komplett bei dir an - das einzigste was du noch machen musst ist das Betriebsystem zu installieren.._


Hab dir mal ne PM geschickt ^-^


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2009)

> Hast du vllt. MSN oder TS damit du mir das genauer erläutern kannst und so ? bzw. stell ich dir gleich hier ein paar fragen, hoffe das macht nix.
> 
> also würde mit der PC mir so geliefert wie er da steht + Vista das ich selbst installieren müsste !?
> Frage:
> ...



_
Das ist jetzt die PM von Atlantus - könnte ihm das vllt wer beantworten? Hab leider keine Zeit heute..

Geht um die PC-Zusammenstellung von HWV von oben.._


----------



## Rethelion (4. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> also würde mit der PC mir so geliefert wie er da steht + Vista das ich selbst installieren müsste !?
> *Jup, da in der Zusammenstellung der Artikel "Rechner-Zusammenbau" drinsteckt kommt er fertig vorkonfiguriert zu dir, brauchst nur noch die Software installieren.
> *
> Welche seite ist das ?
> ...



Ich versuchs mal, antworten sind rot markiert im Zitat.


----------



## Atlantus (4. Oktober 2009)

Ah okay, vielen Danke für die Hilfe ^^

werde den PC so wie er gepostet wurde meiner Cousine zeigen und dann vermutlich auch so bestelln ^^

EDIT: Man muss isch anmelden um einen Rechner zusammen zu baun ?^^
hat sich erledicht, habs eben gefunden ^^"

check das mit der Finanzierung net so ganz xD


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2009)

@Atlantus:

Wenn du bei Hardwareversand.de bestellst, gehe nicht direkt in den Shop. Gehe immer auf diese Seite http://geizhals.at/deutschland/ und such von dort aus die Hardware aus. Und dann klickst du auf den Shop Hardwareversand. Wenn du jedes Teil über Geizhals suchst, dann bist du unterm Strich bestimmt 50 Euro billiger unterwegs, weil Hardwareversand ihre Preise beim direkten Einstieg in den Shop teurer macht. Die haben quasi zwei Preise, für ein und das selbe Teil. Die Unterschiede können zum Teil empfindlich groß sein, ich habe kürzlich schon 30 Euro gesehen, bei der allergleichen Grafikkarte.


----------



## Atlantus (4. Oktober 2009)

und wie genau mach ich das dann das die dinger billiger sind ? muss ich mir bei geizhals die auch iwie zusammenbaun oder was muss ich genau machen ?^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Geizhals ist doch nur ne Preissuchmaschine. Und verschiedene Shops bieten über die Preissuchmaschinen ihre Hardware günstiger an, als wenn du direkt in den Shop reingehst.

Beispiel:

Gehe auf die Seite Geizhals:

Gebe oben im Suchfeld "ATI 5850" ein. Nun wählst du die Karte der Marke Club3D. Du wirst feststellen, daß Hardwareversand.de die Karte für 202,98 anbietet. Drücke auf den Link und du kommst direkt zu Hardwareversand.de in den Shop und lege sie in den Warenkorb.

Nun der andere Weg. Du gehst direkt zu Hardwareversand.de. Gib im Browser also einfach hardwareversand.de ein.
Nun suchst du die Club3D 5850. Du wirst feststellen, daß sie auf einmal 208 Euro kostet.

Die haben zwei Preise für ein und die selbe Ware. Im Shop wird geprüft, von wo du her kommst. Ob du von Geizhals aus in den Shop gekommen bist oder direkt eingestiegen bist. Und je nachdem zeigen sie dir 2 unterschiedliche Preise an.

Das machen viele Shops so, weil sie in den Suchmaschinen ganz oben als billigster Anbieter stehen wollen. Kommt jemand direkt in den Shop, dann hat er von Preissuchmaschinen wohl noch nichts gehört, also kann man den ja ruhig ein paar Euro mehr aus der Tasche ziehen. Das ist der Trick dabei.

Alle Teile über Geizhals suchen und dann von dort zu Hardwareversand.de gehen und in den Warenkorb legen. Die Teile sollten dann trotzdem alle drin liegen, weil du ein Session-Cookie bekommst. Bei mir hat es wunderbar geklappt. Meine Zusammenstellung, die ich dir oben verlinkt habe, habe ich komplett so zusammengestellt. Jedes Teil über Geizhals.


----------



## Atlantus (4. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich habs grade mal gemacht bin mir aber nicht sicher obs alles richtig ist, deswegen poste ich es schnell mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde da aber keine Option zum zusammenbaun da die 20Euro da nicht dazugerechnet werden oder kann man das nur machen wenn mal auf der seite angemeldet ist ?


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2009)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a442024.html

Ist zum Beispiel auch zwei Euro billiger, wie du siehst.


----------



## Atlantus (4. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a442024.html
> 
> Ist zum Beispiel auch zwei Euro billiger, wie du siehst.


hab meinen beitrag nochmal editiert xD


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ja, daß passt soweit. Vom Netzteil her brauchst du nicht soviel nehmen. 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a362866.html

Das hier reicht auch. Du kannst sogar prinzipiell auf 450 Watt runtergehen, aber ein bisschen Luft nach oben schadet auch nicht.
550 sind aber nicht nötig, außer du willst es halt haben. Musst du wissen.

Und den Lüfter wurde ich auch tauschen. Da gibt es inzwischen eine zweite Revision.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a452310.html

Also besser gleich die nehmen. Frag mich jetzt nicht, was an den besser ist, ich habe noch keinen Vergleich gesehen, aber in der Regel ist die zweite Revision ja eine Weiterentwicklung von der ersten und wenn die nicht besser ist, dann lief was schief.

Wo der Zusammenbau ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, musst halt mal im Shop nochmal suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bestelle da nie und baue meine Kisten auch selbst. Ich kann ja mal kurz schauen, ob ich es finde.

Edit: Unter Service kannst du das in den Warenkorb legen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit vom Edit:

Die 10 Euro für das Netzteil, welche du dir mit dem 500er sparst, könntest zum Beispiel in die Rams investieren:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a296163.html

Die haben ne deutlich bessere Case-Latency. Muss aber nicht sein, ist nur ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag.


----------



## Atlantus (4. Oktober 2009)

Ah, okay.


Noch eine kleine frage, wie läuft das jetzt mit den Bezahlen da ab ? blick da net ganz durch ... ~_~


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Warum? Wo ist das Problem? Wie willst du denn bezahlen? Wenn du Vorkasse machst, bekommst du von ihnen die Kontodaten und musst überweisen.
Bei Nachnahme zahlst du beim Postboten. Und beim finanzieren weiß ich es nicht. Aber da bekommt man wohl irgendwie so ein Formular, welches man ausfüllen muss und dann wird geprüft, ob dir die Finanzierung erlaubt wird.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2009)

Die 2. Revision bringt erweiterte Sockelkompatibilität, ansonsten identisch. Früher gabs den Freezer 64 Pro für AMD und den 7 Pro für Intel. Die Rev. 2 ist nun weiß und passt überall, auch auf die neuen Intel 1156. Der Freezer Xtreme ist übrigens nur minimal teurer aber um einiges leistungsstärker.


----------

